# Shiny New Word Association Thread v. Paging Dr. Freud



## cduggles

Easy breezy game: Just post the first word that comes to mind when you see the last post! 

Angel


----------



## JackiePeyton

Death


----------



## cduggles

Peace


----------



## Captain.Heroin

cduggles said:


> Peace



War


----------



## cduggles

LongRussianNovels!


----------



## JackiePeyton

Trinity (long Irish novel)


----------



## cduggles

James Augustine Aloysius Joyce 

Is Trinity good?


----------



## Kl519

Blaster


----------



## JackiePeyton

Megatron 

Yea


----------



## cduggles

Optimus Prime


----------



## sigmond

Positive equity


----------



## cduggles

Liability


----------



## JackiePeyton

Your kids


----------



## cduggles

Not yet


----------



## JackiePeyton

High five


----------



## cduggles

Staying Alive


----------



## JackiePeyton

Bee Gee's


----------



## cduggles

Falsetto


----------



## Erikmen

Disco times


----------



## cduggles

Disco Biscuits 
Have you disco danced? Honestly?


----------



## Erikmen

^ When I was 5 
My parents did...

LP records


----------



## cduggles

Vinyl
Hmph.


----------



## JackiePeyton

8-track


----------



## cduggles

Way back!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Analog


----------



## PerfectDisguise

Snowboarding (clothing brand)


----------



## cduggles

Powder
hi perfect!


----------



## fabriclondon

Flower


----------



## cduggles

Showers


----------



## JackiePeyton

Gore Vidal


----------



## cduggles

Vidal Sassoon


----------



## JackiePeyton

Saxon


----------



## Asclepius

Klaxon


----------



## cduggles

Horn


----------



## Erikmen

Mayday


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Heyday


----------



## cduggles

Payday!!


----------



## Erikmen

Every other Thursday for me.

Happyday!


----------



## cduggles

Lazy day


----------



## sigmond

sleepy time


----------



## cduggles

Tea


----------



## Erikmen

Coffee


----------



## cduggles

Beverages


----------



## JackiePeyton

Smoothie


----------



## cduggles

Shake


----------



## JackiePeyton

Harlem


----------



## cduggles

Jazzy


----------



## JackiePeyton

Jizzy


----------



## cduggles

Fizzy


----------



## cduggles

Dizzy


----------



## JackiePeyton

Vertigo


----------



## cduggles

Thriller
the film


----------



## JackiePeyton

The Killers (band)


----------



## fabriclondon

Steve Miller Band


----------



## JackiePeyton

E-Street band


----------



## Erikmen

Max W.


----------



## cduggles

Maximum Wattage


----------



## fabriclondon

Taxiderm College


----------



## cduggles

Serial killer


----------



## fabriclondon

H.H. Holmes


----------



## cduggles

Whodunnit?


----------



## Asclepius

Glazed Donut


----------



## cduggles

Team Krispy Kreme


----------



## fabriclondon

Team Krusty Krab


----------



## cduggles

Joe's Stone Crab


----------



## Erikmen

Miami


----------



## spacejunk

vice


----------



## Erikmen

Crime


----------



## sigmond

nefarious


----------



## Erikmen

Wicked


----------



## cduggles

Smart


----------



## Erikmen

South Boston


----------



## cduggles

Blue collar


----------



## NeuroNymph

Five dollar ?


----------



## spacejunk

two-bit


----------



## cduggles

Six pence


----------



## fabriclondon

Half-shilling


----------



## Erikmen

2 cents


----------



## JackiePeyton

Shekel


----------



## fabriclondon

L'chaim


----------



## cduggles

Kanpai


----------



## cduggles

Skol


----------



## cduggles

Salut


----------



## cduggles

Toast


----------



## Erikmen

Cheers


----------



## cduggles

Bar


----------



## fabriclondon

Woody


----------



## Erikmen

Allen


----------



## cduggles

Allentown

Here


----------



## Erikmen

Heroin


----------



## cduggles

Okay


----------



## fabriclondon

Alllrighty then

^^(I live in Pennsylvania. And apparently there is plenty of heroin in Allentown. If that is association enough)


----------



## Erikmen

Less


----------



## cduggles

Heroin


----------



## CFC

Heron


----------



## cduggles

The Wire


----------



## cduggles

Baltimore


----------



## Erikmen

Nacional Anthem


----------



## cduggles

Heart


----------



## Erikmen

Hurt


----------



## cduggles

Johnny Cash


----------



## Erikmen

Biography movies


----------



## CFC

Biogeography


----------



## Erikmen

Ecosystems


----------



## cduggles

Echo chambers


----------



## CFC

Twitter


----------



## Erikmen

Instagram


----------



## CFC

Narcissists


----------



## Erikmen

Trumpists


----------



## CFC

Trumpton


----------



## cduggles

Trumpets


----------



## JackiePeyton

Trump


----------



## Erikmen

Dummy


----------



## CFC

Dumper truck


----------



## JackiePeyton

Prison purse


----------



## CFC

Witches curse


----------



## JackiePeyton

Baphomet


----------



## cduggles

Pagan!


----------



## JackiePeyton

Ccr


----------



## cduggles

Love them!


----------



## cduggles

Roots Rock


----------



## Scrofula

Tick fuckin tock . . .


----------



## cduggles

Doomsday Clock


----------



## Scrofula

Current Leadership


----------



## cduggles

Double Stuffed POTUS


----------



## Scrofula

Oreos.


----------



## cduggles

Chris Christie


----------



## Scrofula

Itchy crispy


----------



## cduggles

Krispy Kreme


----------



## spacejunk

klan


----------



## cduggles

^^klever
kleptocrat


----------



## Scrofula

W.

(he stole it)


----------



## cduggles

Jeb 
he helped


----------



## Scrofula

Milk Jug Band!
(how many words?)

Milk-Jug Band!


----------



## cduggles

^^As desired. 
Hootenanny


----------



## Scrofula

Shindig


----------



## spacejunk

shivaree


----------



## cduggles

serenade


----------



## Scrofula

Mr. T

(had to look it up)

ETA: double D'OH!


----------



## cduggles

(Me too.)
Double D'OH>>>Homer


----------



## Scrofula

Plato


----------



## cduggles

Socrates? 
*brain hurts trying to remember philosophers*


----------



## spacejunk

Aristotle


----------



## Scrofula

Ares' Bottle


----------



## cduggles

Full throttle


----------



## Scrofula

Rooster wattle.

Wotle. wottle

Hegel?


----------



## CFC

Bagel


----------



## cduggles

Shmear


----------



## CFC

Clear


----------



## Scrofula

King Lear


----------



## cduggles

Shakespeare


----------



## Erikmen

William Shakespeare


----------



## cduggles

Morrissey


----------



## Erikmen

The Smiths


----------



## CFC

Beef crisps


----------



## Erikmen

Roast beef


----------



## CFC

Yorkshire Pudding


----------



## Erikmen

Modern variations


----------



## Scrofula

On a theme


----------



## cduggles

Theme party


----------



## Scrofula

Father's Day

(have to finish cooking)


----------



## cduggles

Guys that cook! Yesss.


----------



## JackiePeyton

Sausage


----------



## Scrofula

Kielbasa


----------



## JackiePeyton

Polish


----------



## Scrofula

Lithuanian

(really hot to turn on the broiler)


----------



## JackiePeyton

Transylvanian


----------



## cduggles

I vant to suck yoor bluuud!


----------



## Scrofula

Vlad . . . imir Putin


----------



## cduggles

And the horse he rode in on...


----------



## JackiePeyton

Clydesdale


----------



## cduggles

Budweiser


----------



## JackiePeyton

Vomit


----------



## cduggles

Imported or domestic?


----------



## JackiePeyton

Porter/stout


----------



## cduggles

Shiner Bock


----------



## Scrofula

Miner's cock


----------



## cduggles

Minors balk!


----------



## JackiePeyton

Minor's cock?


----------



## cduggles

Baby rooster?


----------



## Scrofula

Tiny pecker


----------



## cduggles

Woody


----------



## Scrofula

(Ew too young.)

Harrelson.  Cheers!


----------



## fabriclondon

(Scrofula walks in..bar patrons shout...) SCROF!!!!


----------



## Scrofula

Heyyo (or what was it, shit, I could be the mailman or Norm.  Although you guys don't know I sound like . . . )

Kelsey Grammar




PS. half in that bar already
I'd march if I was allowed out of the house, 20 years younger
And in Philly, Jebus knows why.
(Bar being the one in the edited out comment, Cheers was Boston)


----------



## cduggles

Cliffy or Frazier


----------



## Scrofula

Brassiere


----------



## cduggles

Brasserie


----------



## Scrofula

"Saxamaphone, saxamaphone  . .. . .bbblblblblblblboooooooomp."


*Tuba
*(saxes are reed instruments)


----------



## Scrofula

(had to look up Brasserie)


----------



## cduggles

Betty Boop (Jazz Age)


Mack the Knife by Satchmo


----------



## fabriclondon

My main man John Coltrane


----------



## Scrofula

Blue Train


----------



## cduggles

Soooouuul Train


----------



## fabriclondon

The Isley Brothers


----------



## cduggles

Doo-wop


----------



## fabriclondon

Soft Rock


----------



## cduggles

Elevator Music


----------



## Scrofula

Kenny G


----------



## fabriclondon

Air Supply


----------



## cduggles

Easy Listening


----------



## fabriclondon

Easy women


----------



## cduggles

Easier Men


----------



## Scrofula

Hello


----------



## cduggles

We meet again


----------



## Scrofula

How many easy men have you met?


----------



## cduggles

Enough to know they are not scarce


----------



## Scrofula

Scary first date

(I meant the eerie organ music!)


----------



## cduggles

da-duh-da-duh-duh
*eerie organ music*


----------



## Scrofula

Er, a few or many difficult men?  

No such thing.


----------



## cduggles

You can't handle the truth!... You want me on that wall! You need me on that wall!

Jack Nicholson in a Few Good Men


----------



## Scrofula

Arnold Palmer

(Nicholson--> Nicklaus, lot of Golf today)


----------



## fabriclondon

'I'm gonna rip the eyes out of your head and piss into your dead skull! You fucked with the wrong Marine!"

Great movie?


----------



## Scrofula

Uh, skullfucking!


----------



## JackiePeyton

Mindfucking


----------



## Scrofula

Shrooms!


----------



## JackiePeyton

Cucumbers


----------



## Scrofula

Dildos


----------



## JackiePeyton

Pickles


----------



## Scrofula

Chutney


----------



## JackiePeyton

Mutton


----------



## Scrofula

Chaat


----------



## JackiePeyton

Yakety yaaak


----------



## Scrofula

Don't look back


----------



## JackiePeyton

Moving forward


----------



## Scrofula

MoveOn.org


----------



## cduggles

20/20


----------



## fabriclondon

Dateline


----------



## cduggles

To Catch a Predator


----------



## fabriclondon

Lions and Tigers and Pedos, oh my!


----------



## Scrofula

Run pervert run!


----------



## cduggles

Eww at guys caught on multiple shows. What is up with that?


----------



## Scrofula

Guys are idiots.


----------



## cduggles

"Hi, I'm Chris Hansen."
And then with the running. We have a camera and host, but if you just run...


----------



## cduggles

Fake News


----------



## Captain.Heroin

What


----------



## JackiePeyton

Wut


----------



## cduggles

Is up?


----------



## Erikmen

Everything!


----------



## JackiePeyton

Nothing


----------



## cduggles

Something


----------



## JackiePeyton

Quasar


----------



## Erikmen

Astronomical


----------



## cduggles

What are the odds?


----------



## Scrofula

Of surviving an asteroid field?  3,270 to 1!!!  



(Which are pretty good, really)


----------



## Erikmen

Being alive.


----------



## Scrofula

Eat soccer players


----------



## Erikmen

It took me few seconds to realize! lol..

Flying over the Andes and crashing. Right?


----------



## Scrofula

Evita!

(From Argentina to Chile, yeah, crashed and ate their buddies.  Fun film!)


----------



## Erikmen

Perón


----------



## Scrofula

Madonna


----------



## sigmond

Vagina


----------



## cduggles

Monologues


----------



## Scrofula

Cambodia

(from Swimming to . . . .  Can't remember his name)


----------



## cduggles

Maddox Jolie-Pitt
(Of Cambodia? They're global!)


----------



## Scrofula

No boobs.  [sigh]

Edit shit,I meant mom, dammit.


----------



## Scrofula

Haboob.


There (if you live in Arizona, you'd know).


----------



## cduggles

Moobs
(Urban dictionary)


----------



## w01fg4ng

Spoom


----------



## Scrofula

Plume


----------



## cduggles

Smoke


----------



## Scrofula

Toke.


----------



## cduggles

Bogart


----------



## CFC

Davis


----------



## cduggles

Bette


----------



## Scrofula

Hiiiiiiiigher than an
EEEEEEEEEEEAgle.

Cause you are the wind
Beneath my wiiiiiings.  (Bette Middler)

*Wings.*


----------



## cduggles

Buffalo
Buffalo Bill wontcha come out tonight, come out tonight...


----------



## Scrofula

(Buffalo _girls_)


*Silence of the Lambs*
(from Buffalo Bill)


----------



## cduggles

Humps
(From buffalo bill)


----------



## Scrofula

the beast with two backs


PS: http://www.silencethemusicalsf.com/event/af2c62ec186bf8b59360177946268898


----------



## cduggles

Fergie Ferg


----------



## Scrofula

Ferengi


----------



## Erikmen

People


----------



## cduggles

Live long and prosper!


----------



## Erikmen

Amem


----------



## Scrofula

Akhenaten 

(Alien Pharaoh)


----------



## cduggles

Oops.
Valley of the Kings


----------



## Erikmen

Hebrew Bible


----------



## Scrofula

Pentateuch


----------



## cduggles

Pentagram


----------



## cduggles

Pentacostal


----------



## cduggles

Pentagon


----------



## cduggles

Pentathlon


----------



## cduggles

Phew!


----------



## Scrofula

I AM HUE


----------



## Erikmen

Shade


----------



## Scrofula

Sade


----------



## Erikmen

Marquis De


----------



## cduggles

Enigma
Sadeness


----------



## Scrofula

Jim Carrey

(Batman movie)


----------



## cduggles

Adam West (OG Batman)
Da na na na na na na na Batman!


----------



## sigmond

Dark Knight


----------



## cduggles

Red Queen


----------



## sigmond

opulent masquerade


----------



## cduggles

Venetian masks


----------



## sigmond

underwater speedometer wonderer


----------



## cduggles

spelunking


----------



## Scrofula

ker-plunk!


----------



## cduggles

Onomatopoeia


----------



## spacejunk

bubble


----------



## cduggles

cauldron


----------



## spacejunk

macbeth


----------



## Scrofula

Out damn spot!

No, I wrote
OUT DAMN SPOT!!!!1111!!


----------



## cduggles

Power for its own sake


----------



## fabriclondon

Will to power


----------



## CFC

Superhuman


----------



## Scrofula

Hello.


----------



## cduggles

We meet again.


----------



## Erikmen

Take care, always.


----------



## cduggles

Be safe.


----------



## Scrofula

[too many dirty thoughts]

Vault


----------



## fabriclondon

Easy, tiger...


----------



## cduggles

Tiger tiger burning bright...


----------



## fabriclondon

Blake is the man


----------



## Erikmen

William Blake


----------



## cduggles

Songs of Innocence


----------



## Erikmen

The Echoing Green


----------



## CFC

Judith Kerr


----------



## cduggles

When Hitler Stole Pink Rabbit


----------



## Scrofula

What?  

Fine, uh, FEEEEEED YOUR HEEEEEAAAAAAD!!




(white rabbit, jefferson airplane)


----------



## fabriclondon

Go ask Alice, when she's ten feet tollllllll


----------



## Scrofula

The Brady Bunch

(Alice, on mushrooms)


----------



## cduggles

Sam the Butcher 
(Beau of Alice)


----------



## Scrofula

I need twenty pounds of ground round!


----------



## cduggles

Squared circle


----------



## sigmond

Hippopotamus funk


----------



## Scrofula

Circle gets the square!

Oops, stupid notifications.

Thelonius monk?


----------



## sigmond

supersonic hydroponic demonic cunt


----------



## Scrofula

Follow erich!!!

(jokes from other threads allowed?)


OK, 

SUN RA


----------



## cduggles

Hydroponic sun worship...


----------



## Scrofula

Pot.


----------



## cduggles

Kettle. We meet again. :D


----------



## Scrofula

BLACK!

(Which LZ song?)


----------



## Erikmen

^ Black Z car?


----------



## Scrofula

Z-drugs.

(cause you go black, lights out!)
(And Heartbroken by LZ)


----------



## Erikmen

Led Zeppelin it is..

studio sound


----------



## Scrofula

Metaphysical graffiti.


(IDK, trying to mix it up)


----------



## Erikmen

Dead milkman.


----------



## Scrofula

Dead Kennedys


----------



## spacejunk

jello


(fuck i love the dead milkmen )


----------



## cduggles

Milquetoast


----------



## CFC

Chamberlain


----------



## cduggles

Wilt the Stilt


----------



## fabriclondon

The Slits


----------



## CFC

Diffraction


----------



## Scrofula

Refraction


----------



## Erikmen

reflection


----------



## Scrofula

deflection


----------



## cduggles

It's not my fault!


----------



## Scrofula

You absolutely did it.


----------



## cduggles

I want my phone call!


----------



## Erikmen

A lawyer would be good too.


----------



## Scrofula

Sure, I'll sign this document.


----------



## cduggles

It was Colonel Mustard in the Library with a Candlelight! (not me)


----------



## Scrofula

The jury will disregard the outburst.


----------



## cduggles

"I want the truth" "You can't handle..." oh I did that one. 

"For a cop the answer is always simple."
- possible paraphrase from Verbal in The Usual Suspects (LOVE that movie. Love Fenster's crazy accent. Love the cop who tells the burn victim to shut up because he's on the phone. Love Todd Hockney character who lives in Queens. Love the line up scene. "In English please").


----------



## Scrofula

. . . "the darker his skin, the more guilty he is."

(it'd be cheating to look it up, right?)


----------



## Scrofula

*not my favorite*

"If you got a dead body and you think his brother did it, you're gonna find out you're right."


----------



## cduggles

"Omar listenin' "
- Omar with Brother Mouzone in The Wire


----------



## cduggles

"A man must have a code."
Bunk to Omar and Omar to Bunk
possible paraphrase of The Wire


----------



## cduggles

LZ Over the Hills and Far Away btw


----------



## sigmond

Under The Bridge


----------



## Scrofula

*Tobasco*


----------



## Erikmen

Hot sauce


----------



## cduggles

Saucy


----------



## Scrofula

saucier


----------



## CFC

Saucer


----------



## Erikmen

Hotter


----------



## CFC

Hotelier


----------



## Erikmen

Restauranter


----------



## Scrofula

Rest and banter


----------



## Erikmen

Rest and taunt


----------



## Scrofula

Yawn then best


----------



## cduggles

Habanero and chug water


----------



## Scrofula

Heartburn


----------



## cduggles

Heartache


----------



## Erikmen

Arrow heart


----------



## cduggles

Braveheart


----------



## Scrofula

Freeeeeedoooooooomm!!!!!!!

I said
FREEEEEEEDOOOOOOMMMM!!!!!


----------



## cduggles

"Every man dies. Not every man lives."
-William Wallace played by pre-disgraced Gibson


----------



## cduggles

"My name is Gladiator."
Spaniard/General/Maximus the Merciful played by Russell Crowe


----------



## cduggles

"I'll be back."
The 2nd Original Terminator in T-2, 
played by pre-disgraced Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## Scrofula

Sugartits


----------



## cduggles

Taser


----------



## Scrofula

Muscle memory


----------



## cduggles

ninja moves


----------



## Scrofula

Benzos and booze.


----------



## cduggles

Two-headed coin


----------



## Scrofula

Mutant Queen Victoria

Or Elizabeth, Whatever


----------



## Erikmen

Mutant either way.


----------



## Scrofula

Akhenaten


----------



## cduggles

Let my people go, Pharaoh!


----------



## Erikmen

Why was Pharaoh so resistant to Moses?


----------



## cduggles

Hardened heart 
He was a guy


----------



## Scrofula

Frogs the best you can do?

Dammit,  uh
atherosclerosis!


----------



## cduggles

Clogged heart


----------



## Erikmen

Artery surgery


----------



## cduggles

Squirt!


----------



## Erikmen

Shoots out


----------



## cduggles

Cannonball


----------



## Erikmen

Fire!


----------



## cduggles

Burned


----------



## Scrofula

Burnout


----------



## cduggles

Blackout


----------



## Erikmen

Exhaustion


----------



## cduggles

Pass out


----------



## Scrofula

Passed out fliers


----------



## cduggles

Anemic protester


----------



## Erikmen

Yoko Lennon
Building faces
Central Park
Strawberry Fields


----------



## cduggles

Strawberry fields forever


----------



## Erikmen

Yes indeed


----------



## Scrofula

Wardsback Cutup Tape recorpiecesdings.


----------



## cduggles

Paul is still alive


----------



## Scrofula

Ringo's next.


----------



## cduggles

Last one standing


----------



## Scrofula

I will never die.


----------



## cduggles

Really?


----------



## Scrofula

Only one way to find out . . .


----------



## sigmond

last


----------



## cduggles

First


----------



## CFC

Among equals


----------



## cduggles

Übermensch


----------



## Scrofula

Guy's a real _mensch_


----------



## cduggles

Uber in trouble


----------



## Scrofula

Techbros and chicks


----------



## cduggles

Bad mix


----------



## Erikmen

Self driving car techs


----------



## Scrofula

Hyperloop --> Monorail monorail!!

(Simpson's ref)


----------



## CFC

Jetsons


----------



## Scrofula

Jane, his wife!

(She takes money out of his wallet and goes straight to the mall, in that opening.  Wow.)


----------



## cduggles

His daughter Judy (can't believe I remember that)


----------



## Scrofula

His son Elroy.


----------



## Erikmen

Hanna-Barbera


----------



## Scrofula

Didn't we just see that background?


----------



## cduggles

Wot?


----------



## Scrofula

Did they (Hannah-Barberra animators) just famously reuse that background over and over (very cheap animation)?


----------



## cduggles

Dude I'm amazed I remembered a name! I actually thought Elroy was the dog, but it was Astro? Astroturf? Zamboni?


----------



## cduggles

But perhaps because they actually drew stuff in the caves around the fire back then. 
You whippersnappers!


----------



## Scrofula

Plato's Cave


----------



## fabriclondon

Don't forget their black neighbor, Leroy. Seriously, look it up.


----------



## Scrofula

Yer fuckin kidding.





I think there's some shenanigans though.

(cdug, empty your damn box, again!!  How many PMs do you send?!)


----------



## cduggles

Tis better to give than to receive. 
Punches in the nose!!!


----------



## Scrofula

A bottle in front of me than a frontal lobotomy . . . .


----------



## cduggles

Kennedy secret!


----------



## Scrofula

Rose or Teddy?


----------



## cduggles

Teddy wasn't a secret! 
So...
*Rose*


----------



## Scrofula

To horrifying to recount


----------



## cduggles

I'm guessing it was a collectively suppressed memory


----------



## Scrofula

After hypnosis, that's when I remembered the aliens.


----------



## cduggles

There's a thread for that! :D


----------



## CFC

Calling occupants of interplanetary craft


----------



## cduggles

Are you The Leader?


----------



## Erikmen

Officer in Charge


----------



## cduggles

Like the Leader? If no, we probe into the behind. If yes, then waffles and vanilla ice. You are like the Leader?


----------



## cduggles

*Turns on probe*... Leader?


----------



## Scrofula

What if we find the probe oddly pleasant, in a way we don't want to tell the guys at the barbershop right away?

(I haven't seen Vanilla Ice's reality show yet.  Or, it wasn't his show, he was on a show.  Or something.  After ten minutes of fame in like 1991.)


----------



## fabriclondon

Stop. Collaborate. And listen.


----------



## cduggles

Ice is back
With a brand 
New invention 
Something grabs 
Ahold of me tightly 
Flow like a hawk?
Yo daily and nightly 
Will it ever stop?
I don't know 
Turn off the lights 
And I'll glow 
To the extreme 
I rock the mic 
Like a vandal 
Light up the stage
And wax a chump 
Like a candle


----------



## cduggles

It was catchy. SAY IT!


----------



## Scrofula

Nah nah, Queen did "Ding ding ding d-d-dingding"

And mine goes "Ding ding ding d-d-dingDING"


----------



## cduggles

Yes, the death of sampling in rap. Sad!


----------



## Scrofula

No one ever sampled or dubbed again after that grueling interview.


----------



## cduggles

Imagine sampling. It's easy if you try.


----------



## Scrofula

I'll take just a sample for now.


----------



## cduggles

I'll have two- one for me and the other one for when I round the corner.


----------



## cduggles

Boof


----------



## Scrofula

Plug


----------



## cduggles

Same


----------



## fabriclondon

I'm triggered! (...By the "sample" talk. Not the boofing talk ?)


----------



## cduggles

I'll just have a salad...


----------



## Erikmen

No dressing.


----------



## cduggles

Austerity


----------



## fabriclondon

Yolo


----------



## Scrofula

I'm triggered!!  Twice! (Cause "yayo" and "Yolo County, CA")


(I can't be the only one who hears "yayo" every time he hears "yolo" and I only had coke bad for three weeks).


*Trigger *is the word, btw


----------



## cduggles

Halt!


----------



## Scrofula

Mein Leben!


----------



## cduggles

Continue...


----------



## Scrofula

Ach!  Mmmplemfhphff.  BANG BANG


----------



## cduggles

It's just a _graze_


----------



## Erikmen

Appetizers


----------



## CFC

12-course medieval banquets


----------



## Erikmen

Dishes on the menu


----------



## cduggles

Pizza!


----------



## Erikmen

Pepperoni tomato sauce.


----------



## Scrofula

simple tomato sauce, mozzarella, pepperoni, green bells, garlic, fresh tomato.


----------



## cduggles

Diced Roma tomato, pepperoni, half pineapple, half jalapeño and mushrooms or five cheese.


----------



## Asclepius

Mafiosa


----------



## cduggles

le clan


----------



## Asclepius

Stonehenge


----------



## cduggles

Megalithic prehistoric


----------



## Erikmen

Ancient Greek


----------



## Scrofula

Boyfuckers

I mean, Civilization Begins!


----------



## cduggles

Romans!


----------



## Scrofula

Times New Roman!

(Thought I was gonna say "countrymen?" You don't know me)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Font


----------



## Scrofula

Fonz


----------



## cduggles

Arthur Herbert Fonzarelli


----------



## Scrofula

Jumped the shark


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Front probe please (triggered a page ago)


----------



## cduggles

Are you the Leader? Leader can request.


----------



## Scrofula

This leader _demands.

_

 (I was a drum major back in the day, y'know)


----------



## cduggles

Okay. *Probe buzzes*
Word is *probe*
Trajectory is up to reader.


----------



## Erikmen

Fishing expedition


----------



## cduggles

Sushi


----------



## Erikmen

Hungry!


----------



## cduggles

Ditto.


----------



## Erikmen

Double


----------



## cduggles

Or nothing.


----------



## Scrofula

A vast void opens, the inky black heavens tear asunder, and Scrofula emerges.

It's* something.*


----------



## cduggles

But *what?*
It's a bird, it's a plane... boof! I mean wow!


----------



## Scrofula

It's another *haboob* from many pages ago!


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Arid


----------



## cduggles

Extra Dry


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Brut


----------



## cduggles

Force


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Twelve


----------



## cduggles

Eggs


----------



## Scrofula

Sperm!


----------



## cduggles

Zombies


----------



## Scrofula

walkers


----------



## cduggles

Hobos


----------



## fabriclondon

Bonobos


----------



## cduggles

*Pygmy* Chimpanzees


----------



## Erikmen

Lab rats


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Society


----------



## keeping

panopticon


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Parthenon


----------



## keeping

parseltongue


----------



## Erikmen

Magic serpents


----------



## Scrofula

Collapse

Puff the magic dragon.



(the fuck?  where'd all these ^ come from?  This UI, not a fan)


----------



## keeping

༼ ༎ຶ ෴ ༎ຶ༽_heroin_


----------



## Scrofula

Not really ASCII art


----------



## cduggles

Digital *code*


----------



## Erikmen

Digital data


----------



## cduggles

Digital Age


----------



## Erikmen

Information Age


----------



## keeping

wooden spade


----------



## Erikmen

wooden headedness


----------



## Scrofula

Meth complications


----------



## keeping

incest?


----------



## cduggles

Umm... no.


----------



## Scrofula

Hells yes!


----------



## cduggles

Does not compute


----------



## Scrofula

Div0!


----------



## cduggles

I have a headache. Really.


----------



## Scrofula

I am also in poor physical condition but not in moderate to severe pain.


----------



## cduggles

But would you turn down sex? That's the question!
Alternatively *friend* is on deck as a word.


----------



## Scrofula

What???  Did I fuck up another social thread again?  Post instructions, people!!!


----------



## keeping

buddy


----------



## Scrofula

'sup?


----------



## Erikmen

Hey Scrofula! going to sleep or waking up?


----------



## keeping

Scrofula said:


> 'sup?



greetings


----------



## Erikmen

acknowledgment


----------



## cduggles

Bello!


----------



## keeping

*Bellow*


----------



## cduggles

Bellows


----------



## keeping

below


----------



## Erikmen

Under


----------



## Scrofula

. . . the floorboards where I sleep.  I am AWAKENED


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Imbibe


----------



## cduggles

Cheers! *clink*


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Please release me, let me go


----------



## cduggles

How do I know you don't have a gun?


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

I'm just pleased to see you


----------



## cduggles

That's what people with guns say...
But I am also pleased to see you! Packing or not.


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

I've only ever heard people with bananas in their pockets say that
I think you're mixing with the wrong crowd

Word: Pistol whip


----------



## cduggles

I knew you had a gun!
Term is *The Wire* cos it happened on the show.


----------



## Scrofula

Hi ho the merry-o the farmer's in the* dell*.


(Cause Omar, and I don't really know what a dell is)


----------



## cduggles

It's what the farmer is in... obviously. 
Word is *Brother* as in Brother Mouzone.


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

MacDonald


----------



## cduggles

I am happy to see you.


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

I hope I don't fall asleep watching Despicable Me 3 in 3D at the cinema this weekend 
I nearly always fall asleep at the cinema even when I'm enjoying the film 
Am I in the wrong thread?

Word: Reel


----------



## cduggles

No. You are here.
You will stay awake because Minions are very cool and fun.
Word: Rod


----------



## Scrofula

I always new my word was Rod.  ROD.

Spare me, and I'll still avoid your *child*.


----------



## cduggles

Children are our future.


----------



## Scrofula

Teach them well and let them lead the way
. . show them all the beauty that's  . . inside
GIVE THEM A SENSE . . . of *pride*


----------



## cduggles

The Greaaaaaaatest luv of all...


----------



## Scrofula

insiiiiiiide of me?   Hope I stuck that EARWORM back in yer head.


----------



## cduggles

Nope. 
Word is *hope*.


----------



## Erikmen

Hope --> Reverie


----------



## cduggles

Daydreams, all my beeauuutiful daydreams. 
Word is *daydreams*.


----------



## Erikmen

Fantasy


----------



## Scrofula

Science Fiction


----------



## Erikmen

Space opera


----------



## Username369

Pavarotti


----------



## cduggles

Tenor


----------



## Scrofula

Bass . . . *basswood*.


----------



## Username369

Carving


----------



## Scrofula

Turkish coffee.  (your pick)


----------



## Username369

Black sea


----------



## Scrofula

Prince Caspian


----------



## keeping

narnia


----------



## cduggles

Chronicles


----------



## keeping

weed


----------



## cduggles

pesticide


----------



## keeping

poison


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Belladonna


----------



## fabriclondon

Madonna


----------



## Erikmen

Louise Ciccone


----------



## fabriclondon

The Palladium


----------



## Erikmen

Concert Hall


----------



## cduggles

Bassoon


----------



## Erikmen

Chamber music


----------



## Username369

Chamber pot


----------



## cduggles

Thickening plot


----------



## Username369

Surprise ending


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Died on the toilet


----------



## cduggles

Game of Thrones


----------



## fabriclondon

The king of the North!!!!!


----------



## cduggles

Winter is coming!


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Cry wolf


----------



## cduggles

The little boy...
Banana?


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

manana


----------



## cduggles

I will gladly pay you Tuesday for a banana today. Ok?


----------



## Erikmen

Bananas Foster


----------



## cduggles

Jodie Foster


----------



## Erikmen

Panic Room


----------



## cduggles

Scream!


----------



## Erikmen

No one can hear you.


----------



## cduggles

SCREAM! *glass breaks*


----------



## fabriclondon

Arthur Janov


----------



## cduggles

Primal


----------



## Erikmen

Tears for Fears


----------



## cduggles

Head over heels


----------



## fabriclondon

Shout


----------



## cduggles

Let it all out


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Purgarama


----------



## cduggles

I will hold your hair.


----------



## Scrofula

How much did you drink?


----------



## cduggles

*Blarch*


----------



## Scrofula

Just one?  I told you, a "buttery nipple" is not really a cocktail.


----------



## cduggles

I had a little sip of wine with dinner and a cocktail before dinner and it's not me throwing up. It's Buspersons Holiday. I'm just slurring my words a little and the car might be a little on the lawn. 'K?
*Girls night out*


----------



## Erikmen

"Girls Just Want To Have Fun"


----------



## Scrofula

80's movies

(came after cyndi's song)


----------



## Erikmen

Indeed. At one point she was even more famous than Madonna.


----------



## Scrofula

Like the Virgin.


----------



## Erikmen

My fear is fading fast.


----------



## Scrofula

Erikman, you've touched me like for the very first time . . .


----------



## cduggles

You're out of touch 
You're out of time


----------



## Scrofula

If your lost and you look and you will find me 
(back to the source.)


----------



## cduggles

If you fall I will catch you 
(I will be waaaiting)
Time after time


----------



## Scrofula

time goes by so slowly
time goes by so slowly


----------



## cduggles

Like sands through the hourglass?


----------



## Scrofula

These are the days of our lives, duuuuh.


----------



## cduggles

I meant the words to its catchy slogan-type thing.


----------



## Scrofula

"These are the days of our lives" . . . duh.

(I put that in quotes so it's more clear)%)


----------



## cduggles

No the sands in the hourglass part! 

What's love got to do got to do with it?
What's love but a second hand emoooootion? 
Word is *secondhand*


----------



## Scrofula

I'm going to have to put any understanding on *consignment*


----------



## cduggles

Just shoot me. Or give my minion a banana.


----------



## Scrofula

Hey mr tallyman tally me banana . . 

Six foot seven foot eight foot bunch!

The word is *tarantula.*


----------



## cduggles

Furry


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

WTF has been going on in here?

Word: Mantra


----------



## Scrofula

GFQ?  I've been drawing mandalas all day and yet I still haven't reached *enlightenment* on this thread.


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

You're looking in the wrong place I reckon
Enlightenment is YONDER (that's my tenuous word assoc word)


----------



## Scrofula

What light thru yonder window breaks?  Tis the East, And Juliet is the Sun.
Romeo, Romeo  *Wherefore* art thou Romeo? Would a rose by another same smell as sweet? or something.


----------



## cduggles

*Therefore* I am happy Buspersons Holiday is here. I was just writing a little story.


----------



## Username369

Tiredness is upon me, *consequently* I shall rescind myself to my chambers.


----------



## cduggles

Must you *thusly* retire?


----------



## Username369

Alas, I truly must, or I shall *thenceforth* repose on the chesterfield.

Laster one for realz. Gnight peeps!


----------



## cduggles

*Henceforth* we shall await your return.


----------



## Scrofula

Henceforward, Canucks, whencesoever their Davenports, whither their posts thitherwards, let none come hitherwards!


----------



## cduggles

Eh?


----------



## Scrofula

It's_ aboot _archaic adverbs, like in Elizabethan *England* (a time of scrofula).


----------



## keeping

Down in *Albion*, they're black and blue, but we don't talk about that. Are you from round here? How do you do? I'd like to talk about that.


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Ah sweet Albion - anyway, fuck speaking olden day lingo, we're living in a new age innit verily
*Proceed*


----------



## Scrofula

We could talk over crack in teacups and weed on the lawn, or just play some computer games.


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

I'm down with crack in teacups, no weed or computer games for me though ta, though I do like a bit of of lawn (& I have wee'd on a couple)

*Launder*


----------



## cduggles

*Cash Mon-ay*


----------



## cduggles

("I'm soury" is Canadian for "I apologize for being Canadian".)


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

'Sozzer' is my flippant English way of apologising (I use different language for a more heartfelt apology)
*Remorseful*


----------



## keeping

*​sorrow *


----------



## cduggles

*Hugs*


----------



## keeping

boa-constrictor


----------



## cduggles

Slow *digestion*


----------



## keeping

the *sarlacc *inhabits isolated environments and rely on prey to stumble into their pit, they rarely feed; the digestive system dissolves prey into nutrients over a period of several thousand years.


----------



## cduggles

*Ewoks* are so cute.


----------



## keeping

stir frys are cooked in *​woks*


----------



## cduggles

I'll stir fry you in my wok! 
*Beastie Boys*


----------



## Scrofula

Sometimes I like to brag, sometimes I'm soft spoken,
And when I'm in Holland I eat the *panenkoken*


----------



## cduggles

And I love *kartoffelpuffer* with applesauce and sour cream and I can say that in German.


----------



## Erikmen

Potato pancakes? I like them too.


----------



## cduggles

Oui. The pancake of the potato. It's delicious.


----------



## Erikmen

Resplendent.


----------



## cduggles

Sumptuous Dim-Sum. I really miss good dim-sum.
Word is *sumptuous*


----------



## Erikmen

Splendid


----------



## cduggles

Splendor


----------



## Erikmen

Effulgence


----------



## cduggles

Angelic


----------



## fabriclondon

Lucifer (edgy!)


----------



## keeping

'the *dawn*-bringer'


----------



## cduggles

Morning star


----------



## keeping

flail


----------



## cduggles

Flog


----------



## keeping

frog


----------



## cduggles

Toad


----------



## keeping

stool  .-"""-. /* * * *\
:_.-:`:-._;
    (_)
 \|/(_)\|/


----------



## cduggles

scatalogical


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Ski-bi dibby dib yo da dub dub
Yo da dub dub
Ski-bi dibby dib yo da dub dub
Yo da dub dub
(I'm the Scatman)
Ski-bi dibby dib yo da dub dub
Yo da dub dub
Ski-bi dibby dib yo da dub dub
Yo da dub dub


----------



## cduggles

Improvisational jazz


----------



## Scrofula

Redundant


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Pungent


----------



## Scrofula

Unguent


----------



## cduggles

Do I smell Scrofula in da house?


----------



## fabriclondon

Can you smell what the Scrof is cookin?


----------



## cduggles

I wish! Men who cook are hawt!


----------



## cduggles

Help! Gurgle gurgle!!


----------



## Scrofula

Send in the Hoff!  We need a water RESCUE



(nope, just blueberry pancakes by request tonight.  Not dinner, IMO)


----------



## Erikmen

911


----------



## Scrofula

That was William Shatner, baby.  Cap'n Picard said, "*Engage*."


----------



## CFC

Locutus


----------



## keeping

seven of *​nine*


----------



## Scrofula

Tertiary adjunct of Unimatrix Zero.  *Flesh* is weak.


----------



## keeping

drink the *blood *​of your enemies


----------



## Scrofula

see them driven before you, hear the* lamentations* of their women!


----------



## Erikmen

A song of *sorrow.*


----------



## Scrofula

*Winter* is coming.


----------



## cduggles

*Season* 7 is coming!


----------



## Scrofula

Someday.  Someday I'll figure out why Chinese Five Spice tastes nothing like Chinese food.  Star anise and *cloves*?


----------



## keeping

cloven-hooved *demons*


----------



## cduggles

keeping: replied to your post in thread. Basic Reply: no your post was fine!  I was writing other post and replied in haste, although I mentioned your post after I read them again.
-----
Some user in Philosophy and Spirituality summoned the devil and/or demons to sell her *soul* in a Faustian bargain.


----------



## Scrofula

Wanted a woman, never bargained for you
Lots of people talkin, few of them know, the sooooooul of a *woman *was created beloooooowowowoww


----------



## cduggles

Hear me *roar*.?
keeping: ?Please don't go, please don't go... ?


----------



## Scrofula

The fat bearded hobo *HOWLS* about Walt Whitman eyeing the grocery boys.


----------



## cduggles

I cried in *anguish* that keeping thought I was upset with him.


----------



## Scrofula

Well, British babies do *cry* the most:

https://www.theguardian.com/society/shortcuts/2017/apr/03/danish-babies-cry-parenting-denamrk


----------



## cduggles

I *weep* for the lost sheep.


----------



## Scrofula

Some people think weeping sores are a sign of Scrofula, but it's just *Herpes.*


----------



## cduggles

It's great you can *confess* things like this on BL.


----------



## cduggles

You have *falsely* raised my hopes once more.


----------



## Scrofula

Meth is known to cause *delusions*, but benzos?


----------



## cduggles

Oh we are treading on *thin ice* today, aren't we?


----------



## Scrofula

I try not to tread on ice.  It helps living where I do, a *desert*.


----------



## cduggles

I can't, living on a *tropical island*, getting ready to visit another one.


----------



## Scrofula

Pretty sure they have meth in Hawaii--they put it in the poi they give to the tourists as a joke (poi is the joke, meth cause they feel sorry) so they'll try to *hula dance.*


----------



## cduggles

I can do some hula dancing from San Francisco, but I'm much better with a hula *hoop*.


----------



## cduggles

Mush mush. *Cracks *whip**


----------



## Scrofula

The don't have Eskimo Doms, sorry.  (They're *Inuit*!)


----------



## cduggles

You aren't PC enough to know the term for the *Ainu*, are you? SAY IT!


----------



## Scrofula

Please,  I _knew you_ were going to go there.  Meanwhile there's German natives too, troll people living in *Bavaria* in Ludwig's castle.


----------



## cduggles

Oh yeah, maybe they should focus less on being *barbarians* and more on box maintenance like civilized people?


----------



## Scrofula

We already did Conan references.  He was Austrian.  Me?  I'm another* savage*.


----------



## spacejunk

not sure if i can *salvage* this thread...


----------



## cduggles

I agree you are an overeducated savage, while I am a refined *savant*. What salvage needs?


----------



## spacejunk

trying to come up with a witty *avant-garde* response, hrmmm....


----------



## cduggles

Do you have *Right Guard* in Australia?


----------



## spacejunk

no - what is right guard?  just reminds me of this dead kennedy's song

i'm more familiar with *pick guards*


----------



## cduggles

It's a brand of *deodorant*. What is a pick guard? Something violent?


----------



## spacejunk

ah - like *teen spirit*!

a pick guard is a bit of plastic on the face of a guitar to protect it from scratches from using a pick/plectrum


----------



## cduggles

Oh I've heard of that somehow. I'm reminded of *Nirvana*.


----------



## spacejunk

...*Never mind*


----------



## Username369

Talk to the *hand*
https://youtu.be/SXk7TuxrDBI


----------



## cduggles

But... *Nevermind*


----------



## spacejunk

*incesticide*


----------



## cduggles

I'll have just a salad and a *Sliver* of cake. *giggle*


----------



## spacejunk

i'd love to join you but there's *something in the way*


----------



## cduggles

Well *here we are now, entertain us. This is stupid and contagious.*


----------



## spacejunk

sorry, i'm a *negative creep*


----------



## cduggles

*Bleach* those negative creep thoughts to positive non-creep thoughts!


----------



## Scrofula

Sorry, I've been too cozy here_* in utero *_to participate.


----------



## cduggles

I have maintained my *heart-shaped box*


----------



## Scrofula

You're really big on your box maintenance, now your extending the *metaphor.*


----------



## Erikmen

Or maybe a *Nirvana*'s song.


----------



## Scrofula

Yes, I did manage to catch a *theme* going there, thank you.


----------



## cduggles

I would think that I would be *commended* for consistency.


----------



## Scrofula

I commend you _consistently_.


----------



## cduggles

Do you do so in a *considered* manner?


----------



## Scrofula

I consider my manners adequate; the proper may call it_ impropriety_ if they wish.


----------



## cduggles

Are you a *proper* sort of gentleman who is chivalrous and honest? Cooking/baking eliminates many of the traditional requirements.


----------



## Scrofula

I am what the Trump *support*ers call a lib-cuck snowflake, and proud.


----------



## cduggles

I don't believe that and I still want *supporting* testimony!


----------



## Scrofula

There is no* exculpatory *evidence to exclude, your Honor, dun dun!


----------



## cduggles

If there is no exculpatory evidence, then you must accept the _mea culpa_ of the defendant! Dun-dun!!


----------



## Scrofula

The defendant is ordered to _harakiri_ in front of the jurors.


----------



## cduggles

The defense lawyer is also required to commit _seppuku_.


----------



## Scrofula

Better than a_ kamikaze_.  Triple-sec is just nasty, and with my metformin, really makes a divine *wind*.


----------



## cduggles

The wind must blow, the spice must _flow_.


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Stop! Hammer time


----------



## Scrofula

I don't think hammer pants would make good stillsuits.  Maybe dew *collectors*?


----------



## cduggles

You mean _parachute pants_!


----------



## Scrofula

I mean hammer pants.  As opposed to _*carpenter*_ jeans, which had that little loop for your hammer.  I used it too.


----------



## cduggles

I have cargo knakis, full length and lengthy shorts. I like the *pockets*.


----------



## Scrofula

They let tweakers pocket your *lighters* though.


----------



## cduggles

The tweakers would have to be _stealthy_ to get in my pockets.


----------



## Scrofula

Tweakers move like *ninjas* when they steal though.  Never sleep, weigh nothing, see in the dark, only thing that gives them away is the constant talking.


----------



## cduggles

Ninjas are very cool. I learned what a _balaclava_ is as opposed to baklava.


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

I'm a non-thieving ninja, don't even need a balaclava any more


----------



## cduggles

What do you want oh warrior Princess? I have a banana in my cargo pants because I'm a minion and I'm pleased to see you.


----------



## cduggles

Hit and run! Hit and run!


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

I've got a banana in an actual banana case that I should have eaten
Oh no, dawn is riding in on her sweaty seagull


----------



## Scrofula

I HAVE A PENIS.  IT IS PLEASED TO MEET EVERYONE.
Poor seagull, Dawn should have taken an *albatross*.


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

It's round my neck
*Mariner*


----------



## cduggles

No seaman jokes. We are high class.
_Wayfarer_


----------



## Scrofula

Nah, that's my _rime_ you smell.  Phlebas the phoenecian sailor a fortnight dead, sompin, profit and the loss. picked his bones in *whispers* . . .


----------



## cduggles

Rime ice is hoarfrost. Speaking of which, avoid the black hole that is the suicidal _hookah_ thread. It's truly shudder inducing.


----------



## Scrofula

The hookah wants to  oooo, rght.  Yeah, didn't even scan the email.  Just the thought caused a _*frisson*_.


----------



## cduggles

I _shiver_ and quiver at the thought. Yes it's someone posting to themselves until someone else replies.


----------



## Scrofula

Maybe it's a glitch and all the alts are just talking to themselves now . . . TTYS v TTYS it is the _singularity_ upon us.


----------



## cduggles

Not about AIs, just a needy hoore. More like the singularity of space-time in which infinitely dense matter exists at the center of a black hole.
She's the infinitely _dense_ matter.


----------



## Scrofula

That explains why we can't see her, no light can *escape.*


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

What on earth are you two *wittering* on about?


----------



## Scrofula

We're just talking shit.  No sense of *decorum*.


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

I think talking shit is *legitimate* and there was an occasional decorous moment


----------



## cduggles

I'm too legit to quit, frankly. The shit was spoken, hearts were broken, Scrof is a tokin' token. The _appropriate_ words were spoken!


----------



## CFC

Holy fuck it's turned into the *novella* association thread


----------



## Scrofula

Dammit I only think of _Lolita_ with _novella_.  OK, fine, *Nabakov.*


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

He's rushin'


----------



## Erikmen

Russian?


----------



## fabriclondon

A white Russian, in fact. The Dude abides.


----------



## Erikmen

^ Thanks! 

The Big Lebowski


----------



## cduggles

_Yes_, I saw it!


----------



## Scrofula

No!  That rug really tied the room together.


----------



## cduggles

_Maybe_ I didn't like cleaning the rug every few days!!


----------



## Scrofula

_Either way_ it's gone now.


----------



## cduggles

_Neither_ you nor the interior decorator consulted me about that decision!


----------



## Scrofula

Either you're oddly obsessive about a throw rug, or something much deeper is_ bothering _you.


----------



## cduggles

I'm just _troubled_ by the lack of consultation.


----------



## Scrofula

What, by the cauldron in the bathroom?  Double double, no need for *toil*, it's just a crab bake for your guests.


----------



## cduggles

Let them _boil_ and make crab cakes from the crab bake. With a nice sauce on the side.


----------



## Erikmen

Sorry to jump in, but what's the word?


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Contemporaries


----------



## Erikmen

New generations.


----------



## Scrofula

Extinctions


----------



## Erikmen

obsolescence


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Frequent


----------



## Scrofula

Apple *products* (covers both)/


----------



## Erikmen

Silicon Valley


----------



## cduggles

Silicon _Lips_


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Snog


----------



## cduggles

Mwah mwah mwah!


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

cduggles said:


> Mwah mwah mwah!


That's an AIR KISS darling! 
(How the fuck do people manage this on their mobiles?  I'm finding it excruciatingly difficult)


----------



## cduggles

Practice makes perfect on mobile (sort of).
Minions such as me are very affectionate. HUGS with my long, yellow arms!


----------



## swilow

^Please embrace me with your tentacle-like appendages.



Buspersons Holiday said:


> That's an AIR KISS darling!
> (How the fuck do people manage this on their mobiles?  I'm finding it excruciatingly difficult)



With great difficulty. I just start smashing buttons and hope for the best.


----------



## cduggles

Bello! *Hug* *Squeeze* Banana?
Word is *hug* if you care to have one.


----------



## CFC

Bear


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Release


----------



## cduggles

*Relax* baby!


----------



## sigmond

chill


----------



## swilow

Out in over under


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Roger


----------



## swilow

&me


----------



## cduggles

Wilco (will comply  ).


----------



## spacejunk

summer teeth


----------



## cduggles

Album


----------



## Erikmen

Music


----------



## cduggles

Dancing!


----------



## Erikmen

Fun!


----------



## cduggles

Twist and Shout!


----------



## swilow

Achoo!


----------



## cduggles

Bless oo! Need a hug? 
Word is *Gesundheit*!


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Google
(though once I had, I remembered that I totally knew what it meant, cos an ex used to say it every time someone sneezed)


----------



## cduggles

*Hug*. Bello! (I don't have lips, only lip areas). *Gazes deeply into eyes*. "Banana?"
Word is *finding* your exes!!


----------



## swilow

X marks the spot


----------



## cduggles

Treasure!


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Seed


----------



## cduggles

Sprout?


----------



## spacejunk

Brussels


----------



## cduggles

Belgium


----------



## CFC

World War One


----------



## cduggles

The Great War (they didn't know about II yet)

Word is *assassination*.


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Assimilation


----------



## swilow

Boring homogeneity


----------



## cduggles

Homogenized milk


----------



## Scrofula

Vitamin A & D *fortified*


----------



## cduggles

Scrofula! 
Word is *disloyal*! Or *boof*.


----------



## Scrofula

Loyal like a Labrador _retriever_.


----------



## cduggles

Your angry companion is all pass-agg with me. Explain to her that Word Association is not infidelity. Slowly. 
The word is *faithful retriever*.


----------



## Scrofula

Who's my angry *companion*, the dog?  Crazy Opposite lady?


----------



## cduggles

No the angry, crazy cat. 
Word is *sneeze*.


----------



## Scrofula

Cat was without my sweet elbow sweat for three days.  Throat so dry she couldn't* cough *up a hairball.


----------



## cduggles

Ok. Kinky. 
The word is *erase* thought.


----------



## Scrofula

Don't erase my cat.  She just *confuses* my elbow crease for a mammary gland, drools all over it and shreds the skin till it bleeds.


----------



## cduggles

Ok.
Word is *preference*.


----------



## Scrofula

Uh, I'd prefer if she just made biscuits like a *normal *cat.  Although that would still be hard to type.


----------



## cduggles

A biscuit-making cat is just beyond the pale. (Southern biscuits or British biscuits?)
Word is *euphemism*.


----------



## Username369

I think Scrofula's story is full of *alternative* facts


----------



## Scrofula

The alternative is y'all just ain't heard that *expression*.  Or made biscuits (flour leavened with sour milk and soda and baked on a cast-iron skillet).


----------



## Username369

Oh I've heard it, but I say "*kneading* bread" for kitty paws, hence the alternative part.


----------



## cduggles

Well now I'm hungry and *needing* something tasty, like pizza or olive bread and some snooty cheese. Ahhhh! Hungry!


----------



## CFC

Pleading


----------



## cduggles

Ceding


----------



## Cogari

Revealing


----------



## cduggles

Unveiling


----------



## Scrofula

Behold, I is risen again. * Revelations.*


----------



## cduggles

You are born anew. *Genesis*!


----------



## CFC

Parthenogenesis


----------



## cduggles

Big Black Nemesis 
Parthenogenesis 

Word is *nemesis*.


----------



## Scrofula

Lot of *hostility* I'm sensing.


----------



## swilow

Yoda style speech I'm reading.


----------



## Scrofula

The force penetrates us


----------



## cduggles

Luke, I am your father. It took three awful prequels to explain that and actually they altered the original trilogy with CGI to include that crappy actor who played "young me". I know, it sucks. Just leave me here to die slowly of oxygen deprivation instead of giving me a quick death. Wait, I was kidding you idiot! *sigh*

Word is *KHAN!*


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Cant


----------



## cduggles

Look people there is a song called Nemesis by Shriekback. It's not hostility, these are the lyrics: 

Priests and cannibals, prehistoric animals
Everybody happy as the dead come home
*Big black nemesis, parthenogenesis*
No one move a muscle as the dead come home

Okay? What else can I put for parthenogenesis? 

I stepped on BH. So the word is *cant*.


----------



## cduggles

Sorry BH. 
Cant 
Word is now *Recant*


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

I demand a *recount*


----------



## Erikmen

Profit and loss *account*


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Spread 'em
(was going to be 'spreadsheet' but they scare me)


----------



## cduggles

Put your hands where I can see them! 
Word is *hands*.


----------



## Erikmen

Let's give them a round of *applause*!


----------



## Scrofula

I like* applesauce!*


----------



## swilow

No sourcing!


----------



## Scrofula

I didn't say which* vendor,* dammit.  I mean, SWIM didn't say which vendor to me, who doesn't know anything.


----------



## cduggles

My dog occasionally likes to indulge in puppy chow with a turtle friend who says he has a higher tolerance and bogarts the j. What's up with that? 
Word is *forbidden*.


----------



## Scrofula

With a sense of *foreboding*, I approach the DF chemistry section, till now forbidden to me.


----------



## cduggles

I write a post with a sense of _foreboding_ that during the thing that happens that freezes everything could  *erase* my post! 
Word is *erase*


----------



## swilow

erhead. Weird movie, slightly too dark and *calamitous* for me.


----------



## CFC

Good morning 

*Vomitous* - was largely how I felt yesterday.


----------



## cduggles

When I come upon _vomitus_ I feel horrified and nauseous.
Bello CFC


----------



## CFC

You ninja edited - *synchronous* posting FTW!


----------



## cduggles

Because of our _synchronous_ posting, one can see the word thread is *flourishing*.


----------



## CFC

OMG now you're temporal shifting, making your ninja-edited old post fit between posts of past, present and future!!
Your *skills* are flourishing!


----------



## cduggles

_Now we see that I've got mad skills_
Like Kurosawa I make mad films
Okay I don't make films
But if I did they'd have a *samurai*

Word has to be *samurai*.


----------



## Scrofula

Tarantino likes to copy old samurai movies.  He's mostly a coked-up auto-fellater, yet he receives many *plaudits*.


----------



## Erikmen

He is often *commended* for his work, by his critics.


----------



## cduggles

Pulp Fiction was *laudable* as were some of his other films.


----------



## Scrofula

I disagree.  I shower scorn upon him for much of his* opprobrious*_ oeuvre_.


----------



## Erikmen

Deserving of *praise.*


----------



## cduggles

His cinematic output has declined, but as a stylistic pioneer he does not deserve your opprobrious opinion. _Au contraire_, you should belaud, praise, and *appreciate* him.


----------



## swilow

I hope you guys don't mind if we *deviate* ever so slightly?


----------



## cduggles

We are *flexible*, swilow.
*wraps yellow self around swilow in a minion hug*


----------



## Scrofula

Hey now, don't get *rigid.*


----------



## cduggles

Not everyone can do that so don't call me rigid. I'm the most bendy minion in my *group*.
Word is *group*.


----------



## Scrofula

milieu.

alternatively, box.


----------



## cduggles

My *box* has been restored to ready status.
Tell me about your box.


----------



## Scrofula

It's a right-angled rhomboid.  I think.  Or in my case left-angled.  And *skewed* ipsilateral to the proximal skewing.


----------



## cduggles

Your perception of your box is skewed.
Word is *blurry*


----------



## Scrofula

I'm trained in biosafety level IIa biohazard handling, elbow deep in high-titer plasma.  I can handle a blood-borne *pathogen*.


----------



## swilow

Ah, I see. You know, this format we are using is indeed quite *contagious*.


----------



## cduggles

One might even call it *viral*.


----------



## Scrofula

Do they still have that TOsh show with the bad internet *memes*?


----------



## cduggles

I don't know because I found that show to be so gross. Why don't you watch something more *edifying*?


----------



## Scrofula

I have a firm moral *edifice* that takes well to dick jokes and tosh things.


----------



## cduggles

Whole lot of euphemism going on! (c'mon sing it!) Your moral edifice is indeed illustrative of the *decadence* of current times. 

Word is *decadence*


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Cadence


----------



## Erikmen

Tempo


----------



## Scrofula

I used to be the *drum* major.  In high school.

I don't play drums.


----------



## cduggles

She spoke and walked with a charming *lilt*.

Word is *lilt*.


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Gait


----------



## cduggles

Gate


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

When I have to google which gate that it is, I need to get the hell out of a word thread when my spelling/functional mind is so severely *compromised*


----------



## Scrofula

Think she meant the Heart Sutra gate, gah-tay, as in gate gate para gate para sam gate boddhi schwaha! (Not sure spelling on the last)  C'mon, they teach Buddhist chants to grade schoolers here.  We'll *compromise* and make that the word, still.


----------



## cduggles

In this polarized environment, compromise is difficult to forge. 

Word is *polar bear*.


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Distillery


----------



## cduggles

Tour


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

In reply to Polar Bear, 
*'Miaow'* 
(Look up 'can i get a miaow at the back' by Polar Bear)


----------



## cduggles

Hello Kitty


----------



## Scrofula

Are you two done yet?  Word is *Laphroaig.*  And if that doesn't work,* peat*.


----------



## cduggles

I really like my avatar, and I like it more now than when I chose it. It's just so sturdy and stalwart, yet somehow a bit vulnerable. I thought about Hello Kitty but a Minion seemed more "me". I have a heady (that's a headache). I think I'll rest a bit.
Oh. I drank very good Scotch and put the body in the bog (not the slang bog, the peat bog.)
Word is *soporific*.


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

I mean to change mine but haven't - Havering


----------



## Scrofula

Jebus, this thread is minging with all your havering.  We need a true *dialectic* in here.


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Diuretic


----------



## Scrofula

Dianetics


----------



## Erikmen

Mind & Body


----------



## Scrofula

Bath and Body Works.  No more minging, back to *hygiene*.


----------



## cduggles

Scrofula said:


> Bath and Body Works.  No more minging, back to *hygiene*.



Is hygiene applicable to minging? Either way I am *pro* hygiene! 

Word is *pro*.


----------



## Scrofula

Pro is not a word, it's a *prefix*!


----------



## cduggles

Tell that to the pros. 

Do you think it's odd that I am growing more fond of my Minion avatar? 

You is a *pronoun*.


----------



## Scrofula

Why do they call it the present participle in spanish, "ando", but in English they call it a* gerund.*


----------



## cduggles

Running is a gerund. 
I'm running an *errand*.


----------



## Scrofula

I'm on a goddamned *mission*.


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Remission


----------



## Scrofula

Intermission.


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Popcorn


----------



## Scrofula

Let's all go to the Lobby, let's all go the *lobby* . . .


----------



## Erikmen

Cinema


----------



## Scrofula

Blockbusters


----------



## Erikmen

Overwhelming


----------



## Scrofula

Awesome!


----------



## Erikmen

Mind-blowing


----------



## cduggles

And have ourselves a snack! 
Outstanding!


----------



## Scrofula

Outlier


----------



## cduggles

Inbred


----------



## swilow

Erikmen said:


> Mind-blowing



Head fuck


----------



## Scrofula

Methamphetamine


----------



## cduggles

Chaos


----------



## Scrofula

Entropy


----------



## cduggles

The degree of disorder or randomness in a system.
Word is *poobah*


----------



## Erikmen

Personage


----------



## Scrofula

panjandrum


----------



## sigmond

pajama bongo Malthusian donkey-fest


----------



## cduggles

Acknowledgement of the fourth wise man, Caleb, whose gift of the soothing calm drumbeat and pungent weeds is only praised in song by the few who know the songs of old. 

Word is *"Spartacus"*.


----------



## Scrofula

C'mon, pajandrum is a real word!  So was gundalow.

A space* Odyssey*.


----------



## cduggles

*Homer* wrote the Iliad, which is an old book.

Word is *Homer*


----------



## Scrofula

I always thought he gave *Hephaestus* too little credit in that war.  You kind of need blacksmiths for warring.


----------



## cduggles

Roman = *Vulcan*


----------



## Scrofula

Vulcan = Cardassian, and evil Tasha Yar.  Bowl cuts and shoulder pads.

Vulcanized *rubber.*


----------



## cduggles

Whew. For a second there I thought you were talking about a family with Cardassian. 

I like my rubber *ducks* in the tub.


----------



## CFC

Sucks and fucks


----------



## cduggles

Mukluks


----------



## Scrofula

Sealskin


----------



## Erikmen

Waterproof


----------



## cduggles

Inuit


----------



## Erikmen

Indigenous


----------



## spacejunk

dreamtime


----------



## Erikmen

Sensational


----------



## Scrofula

Nociception.


----------



## cduggles

Bring the pain!


----------



## Scrofula

And I haven't made any gains.


----------



## sigmond

stagnation


----------



## Scrofula

germination?


----------



## sigmond

kurt godel?


----------



## Scrofula

You can't *prove* it.


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Yeast


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Rise


----------

